# 600L IS USM details?



## TheJock (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm on the brink of buying this lens, but I wanted to know the overall dimensions of the flight case and total weight of the case with lens/hood/leather cap.
I can't find it anywhere on line, other than 5.39kg's for the lens alone, can anyone help?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you mean the MkI or the MkII version of the lens?


----------



## TheJock (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Neuro,

It's the mark 1.

Thanks again


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are some actual measurements for the lens.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Specifications.aspx?LensComp=0&Lens=336&Units=E

Not sure about the case dimensions, but personally I would not travel with the lens in it's Canon case – the form-fitted insert means a lot of wasted space inside that case. The MkII fits into a Pelican Elite 22" Carry-on, I'd pack clothes around it for efficiency, with the rest of my photo gear in a backpack. 







The MkI is only 0.38" longer, so it would fit in the same case. Case dimensions are in this post.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks again Neuro,

I have placed my order and I'll have the lens soon, very excited to own my first Great White 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome, enjoy your new lens!


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 1, 2017)

If you find it too big (or don't like the colour of the case) I will take the lens off your hands. 
I'll suffer on your behalf...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 2, 2017)

Happy new toy! Enjoy!

It is a bit of a lump but you are going to be very happy.

Make sure you have good support and after a (very) little time this lens will reward you with VERY nice images.

This is a little hobby horse of mine - but I do not like IS = EEK Heretic!!!!! 

Seriously though to get the best from this lens you will need shutter speeds that are relatively fast and a lot faster if your subject is a twitchy little bird! So if your shutter speed is above 1/500 sec turn the IS off. This gives slightly faster and more accurate AF as well as giving a marked improvement in tracking moving subjects. Try it and see how it works out for you.

Again - very nice new toy - enjoy!


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm on the brink of buying this lens, but I wanted to know the overall dimensions of the flight case and total weight of the case with lens/hood/leather cap.
> I can't find it anywhere on line, other than 5.39kg's for the lens alone, can anyone help?
> Many thanks in advance.



Congrats! I am jealous.

scott


----------



## TheJock (Mar 2, 2017)

johnf3f said:


> Happy new toy! Enjoy!
> 
> It is a bit of a lump but you are going to be very happy.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your comments, I really welcome good info from owners as this is a first for me!
I’ve just ordered some additional gear to cope with the weight too, as you have suggested.
I just bought a Benro Gimbal Head, a Benro LH400 mounting bracket and an L Plate, plus a camo tripod shoulder pad/carrier and a camo lens coat, they’ll arrive before the lens as my family will bring my lens when they visit at Easter, (tick tock) honest I am not an impatient person :-\


----------



## TheJock (Mar 2, 2017)

I've just thought of something, will this size of lens and it's IS be more of a drain on batteries than the like of my existing 100-400L Mk1? Is a grip advisable on my 5DIII (my 70D is already gripped) to compensate?
That question just struck me now that I've ordered all that other gear!


----------



## rnl (Mar 2, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> I've just thought of something, will this size of lens and it's IS be more of a drain on batteries than the like of my existing 100-400L Mk1? Is a grip advisable on my 5DIII (my 70D is already gripped) to compensate?
> That question just struck me now that I've ordered all that other gear!



I have the ii...and a 100-400ii and never noticed a big drain. 
using it with a 1dxmkii.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> I've just thought of something, will this size of lens and it's IS be more of a drain on batteries than the like of my existing 100-400L Mk1? Is a grip advisable on my 5DIII (my 70D is already gripped) to compensate?
> That question just struck me now that I've ordered all that other gear!



If you look at the block diagrams, the IS units of the two lenses are similar in size.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 2, 2017)

IS works by moving a small set of elements to correct the light paths, not by moving the whole lens internal structure. 
I would think the drain from IS would be nothing compared to the power needed to autofocus and mover all the glass required - even then I have seen no comment that people get fewer shots with a 600mm than with a 100mm.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 2, 2017)

It is fun to live vicariously through others. Ahhhh... living the dream!


----------



## mnclayshooter (Mar 2, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are some actual measurements for the lens.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Specifications.aspx?LensComp=0&Lens=336&Units=E
> 
> ...



Plus *electric fuchsia* color helps make them stand out from the rest of the sea of black/charcoal gray carry-on's or checked luggage out there. Makes it way easier to see them in baggage claim (if you have to have gate-checked carry-on's), or if someone were to try to steal it. 

Plus another side benefit: if you get that same color, when you and Neuro go through the same airport, hijinks can ensue from having two of the same bag with the same lens. 

https://youtu.be/XaP-uRfBBdY?t=1m22s


----------



## rnl (Mar 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> IS works by moving a small set of elements to correct the light paths, not by moving the whole lens internal structure.
> I would think the drain from IS would be nothing compared to the power needed to autofocus and mover all the glass required - even then I have seen no comment that people get fewer shots with a 600mm than with a 100mm.



Frankly, power to the camera is not really a problem with a 1dxmkii...it has a massive battery. I've yet to exhaust it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2017)

rnl said:


> Frankly, power to the camera is not really a problem with a 1dxmkii...it has a massive battery. I've yet to exhaust it.



Yeah, but the OP doesn't have a 1-series body...


----------



## TheJock (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's input, I really appreciate it!
I think that there must be some sort of additional demands on the battery moving all those rather larger parts around inside the 600 version 1, I will report accordingly once I get the lens.

Thanks again everyone 8)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 6, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for everyone's input, I really appreciate it!
> I think that there must be some sort of additional demands on the battery moving all those rather larger parts around inside the 600 version 1, I will report accordingly once I get the lens.
> 
> Thanks again everyone 8)



When I first had my 600 F4 L IS I had 5D and a 50D cameras - they didn't seem to give up the ghost driving this lens! Admittedly I was using 3rd party batteries which were far better than the Canon BP511 packs but your 5D3 should be just fine. A local photographer is using a 6D on one of these lenses and getting all the shots he wants, though he does carry a single spare pack - just in case.


----------

